# Non-existent CD drive shows in Windows 7



## regger (Oct 31, 2009)

With no drives attached other than the boot drive a CD drive shows in the Computer screen in 64 bit Windows 7 as drive D:. It doesn't exist but its properties tell me its working properly. If you try to eject you get an error message. When I installed a REAL DVD drive this non-existent drive changed to E: and the real DVD drive became D: This doesn't interfere with any operation in Windows 7 but it DOES interfere with my head! How can I remove it?


----------



## TK9K1 (May 13, 2009)

regger said:


> With no drives attached other than the boot drive a CD drive shows in the Computer screen in 64 bit Windows 7 as drive D:. It doesn't exist but its properties tell me its working properly. If you try to eject you get an error message. When I installed a REAL DVD drive this non-existent drive changed to E: and the real DVD drive became D: This doesn't interfere with any operation in Windows 7 but it DOES interfere with my head! How can I remove it?


Do you by chance have any virtual drive management or emulation software installed?

(Daemontools, PowerISO, etc...)


----------



## regger (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes I have PowerISO.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

regger said:


> Yes I have PowerISO.


That's the source of your "extra" drive letter.


----------



## regger (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for that info. Will have to check out why and how it uses that "drive".


----------



## TK9K1 (May 13, 2009)

It's a virtual drive that powerISO reserves so that you can mount images as if they were physical media.


----------

